# Estonia - 100!



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

In December we celebrated Finland's 100th anniversary of independence. Tomorrow, Saturday, Estonia celebrates the 100th year since its declaration of nationhood. Tell us about the Estonian works in your collection.

I offer a short piece:






(Moderators: for some reason I can't access "Classical Music Discussion". Please move this thread into that topic if you can.)


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Congratulations!

Or..

Õnnitleme!


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

For me Arvo Pärt is my favourite I love his music.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> (Moderators: for some reason I can't access "Classical Music Discussion". Please move this thread into that topic if you can.)


I have moved it, Kivimees. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2018)

I have 2 CDs by Lepo Sumera. Introduced to me by Kivimees, so :tiphat:






Huzzah for Estonia


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks to TurnaboutVox:


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

For me the finest Estonian composer has to be Eduard Tubin. His Symphonies are just fabulous, as are some of his other orchestral pieces, and there are two fine, punchy operas, The Parson Of Reigi, and Barbara Von Tisenhusen to hear as well. 

A hidden giant!

I'd also strongly advocate the music of the recently departed Veljo Tormis. His mainly choral music can be immensely powerful, or heartbreakingly beautiful.

Happy birthday, Estonia! I hope we never forget our obligations to you.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Yes, Tubin. Thanks to Neeme Jarvi and his advocacy! The symphonies and concertos are wonderful, especially the Balalaika concerto.

One of my favorite feel good works is the symphony by Artur Lemba which Jarvi recorded for Chandos. A brisk, energetic, beauty of a symphony that should be better known...in the Kalinnikov vein. I wish I could get a score and set of parts for performance.

Rudolph Tobias wrote a wonderful Mission of Jonah (Des Jonah Sendung) which is highly recommended.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Congratulations to my dear neighbours in the south!

Toivo Tulev: _Songs_


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Veljo Tormis - Estonia's great choral composer


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mart Saar - Full Preludes (Score)

I've studied this once, not very successfully I must add.


----------



## Boston Charlie (Dec 6, 2017)

I don't know much about Estonian composers; some Part and others mentioned here already by posters who can speak on them with more confidence than I can; but the Estonian Philharmonic Choir sure is great. I love their beautiful recording of Rachmaninoff's Vespers/All Night Vigil.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

For a country with such a small population Estonia's contribution to 20th/21st classical music has been little short of miraculous. Long may it continue - my best wishes to her citizens and a very happy birthday.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Quizes!

https://www.visitestonia.com/en/estonian-myth-quiz

https://www.transparent.com/learn-estonian/quizzes/lotw-quizzes/


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

A small country with a huge talent that has experienced much hardship.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I second Veljo Tormis, a fairly recent discovery for me.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I heard Lepo Sumera´s fourth symphony this morning:


----------

